# Oris Force Recon Watch



## Teufel (Aug 14, 2015)

Here is the watch: Oris - Timeline Photos | Facebook
Edit: The CEO from Oris has contacted me and is doing his best to make sure that the Force Recon community benefits long term from this partnership. Right now they are talking with the Marine Recon Foundation. More to follow. Contact me if you have any questions, concerns or suggestions.


----------



## pardus (Aug 15, 2015)

Sucks to say, but If HQMC signed off on it...

I think they should indeed give back to the community they are profiting from. Shame on HQMC for selling out.

ETA, my post to their FB page...

"How much are YOU giving back to the Recon Marines, and their families that have died and been wounded/injured in order to give the honor and respectability to the name Recon Marine that you have chosen to profit from???"


----------



## ritterk (Aug 16, 2015)

I know some of the guys who tested the watch.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 16, 2015)

We will see what Oris does.  I told them to partner with the Marine Recon Foundation


----------



## AKkeith (Aug 16, 2015)

ritterk said:


> I know some of the guys who tested the watch.


Dang bro. Where's the hook up? Lol


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 16, 2015)

I like what Shumate Watches has done with the SFA. Their watches are marketed thru "The Drop", and presented with three different dial faces.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 16, 2015)

AKkeith said:


> Dang bro. Where's the hook up? Lol


That's my point.  But I'm not talking about the individual hook ups those Marines got... more like a hook up to the community in general through one of the non-profits who support us.  My brothers and I have broken our backs and shed our blood to build and protect our community's proud reputation.  That prestigious legacy should not be purchased so easily with a couple free dive watches.


----------



## digrar (Aug 16, 2015)

Going by the comments it's marketed at the rich Filipino and Middle Eastern fanboy market. Which is fine if there is a generous kick back going to the community.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 16, 2015)

digrar said:


> Going by the comments it's marketed at the rich Filipino and Middle Eastern fanboy market. Which is fine if there is a generous kick back going to the community.



Especially given that it's a 3,500 dollar watch.  I even told the CEO I would help him re-write his hilariously inaccurate press release.


----------



## ritterk (Aug 16, 2015)

There was no hook up. Oris just wanted them to wear the watch and take pictures of them doing Recon stuff while wearing the watch. At the end they had to return the watch. Like anyone is going to give a Recon Marine anything of value; especially, not a 3,500 dollar watch.


----------



## ritterk (Aug 16, 2015)

In addition to that, reconnaissance is spelled wrong on the face plate (not sure what else it would be called). Good thing @x SF med doesnt work there, he'd have everyone writing essays on Recon Marines or writing reconnaissance out over and over on a white board haha.


----------



## Grunt (Aug 16, 2015)

With a price tag like that...there is no legitimate reason as to why they couldn't make a donation to MRF for each watch sold. That would be the decent thing to do...that is, if they have any integrity and care for more than the almighty dollar.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 16, 2015)

I remember reading about this watch a few months ago in Cigar Aficionado -

Does anyone know what programs for Geronimo is referring to?

_<snip> V.J. Geronimo, CEO-North America for Oris Watches USA, who notes that *part of the proceeds from sales will support the unit's programs.*_

Oris Joins the Marines with the Force Recon GMT Diver | The Good Life | Cigar Aficionado


----------



## pardus (Aug 16, 2015)

ritterk said:


> There was no hook up. Oris just wanted them to wear the watch and take pictures of them doing Recon stuff while wearing the watch. At the end they had to return the watch. Like anyone is going to give a Recon Marine anything of value; especially, not a 3,500 dollar watch.



So Oris is looking to profit of Recon Marine's name/reputation with ZERO financial gain to the Recon community... 

Fuck Oris!


----------



## digrar (Aug 17, 2015)

ritterk said:


> In addition to that, reconnaissance is spelled wrong on the face plate (not sure what else it would be called). Good thing @x SF med doesnt work there, he'd have everyone writing essays on Recon Marines or writing reconnaissance out over and over on a white board haha.



They might have fixed it, I've seen another pic with it spelled correctly.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 17, 2015)

digrar said:


> They might have fixed it, I've seen another pic with it spelled correctly.


They didn't fix the giving back to the community issue.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 17, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I remember reading about this watch a few months ago in Cigar Aficionado -
> 
> Does anyone know what programs for Geronimo is referring to?
> 
> ...



Feel free to comment on his page!  Spread the word.  Bring them to the table.  What they are doing is not right.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 17, 2015)

Done sir. I posted on the same area you put the 1st Force post.

Note to any who posts on Facebook - be sure to do an @Oris along with any #oris.  The @ will flag to the company that they have been directly mentioned.

_Oris ,Can you please expand on this quote from your CEO?<snip> V.J. Geronimo, CEO-North America for Oris Watches USA, who notes that part of the proceeds from sales will support the unit's programs...WHICH PROGRAMS? .http://www.cigaraficionado.com/.../oris-joins-the-marines..._

ETA -
They are pimping this on Twitter too.  Posted the same message on that page as well -
Oris SA on Twitter


Here is a review of the watch with some better pics, have it admit is is a nice looking piece.
Review: Oris Force Recon GMT Diver -


----------



## Mac_NZ (Aug 18, 2015)

Teufel said:


> purchased a license from Headquarters Marine Corps



I've got a nasty old M7 bayonet in the garage I can leave out for a few nights to rust, do you think the suggestion whoever signed this off with 0% going back to the community commit sepukku with no second is going to far?


----------



## policemedic (Aug 18, 2015)

ritterk said:


> There was no hook up. Oris just wanted them to wear the watch and take pictures of them doing Recon stuff while wearing the watch. At the end they had to return the watch. Like anyone is going to give a Recon Marine anything of value; especially, not a 3,500 dollar watch.



Sounds  like Oris got free advertising fodder with real Recon Marines, thereby increasing the brand's perceived legitimacy whilst giving up nothing.  Smart marketing, but they used those Marines like Kensington Avenue whores.


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 18, 2015)

Would that watch go better with my Lambo or Lexus?

Oris?!

Orisnt?!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 18, 2015)

@Teufel - Oris responded to my tweet. (See attached pic).

Guessing this is not the answer you were seeking, especially since the Cigar Afficianado article I referenced on page one of this thread shows their CEO making claims that proceeds would specifically benefit the Recon community -

As I am not Recon, I am hesitant to engage further without your approval -


----------



## poison (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm sure if you guys keep working at it, they'll meet demands. Last thing they need is a bunch of pissed off recon Marines dissing the product named after them. 

I can't believe they didn't give watches to the beta tester crew. That's a bunch of crap.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 18, 2015)

MCCS?  That's the partnership?  Give me a break.  I posted this on their page:

I presently command a third of all active duty Force Reconnaissance Marines and I can officially state that Oris is not truly partnered with the Force Reconnaissance community. Oris purchased a license to use our logo from Headquarters Marine Corps, let some reserve Recon Marines test some watches and are donating money to MCCS. That's not a partnership. I strongly recommend that Oris contact the Marine Reconnaissance Foundation and give back to the men who have broken their bodies to create and maintain the tremendous name of Force Reconnaissance that Oris is using to sell watches. Feel free to contact them and let them know how you like them using the name of our community to sell watches and give nothing back to us.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 18, 2015)

Twitter is limited - so I replied to their reply of my tweet with:  

@oriswatches You purchased license to use Recon logo:donating to MCCS is not partnership.Why not contact Marine Reconnaissance Foundation?


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2015)

I don't think pissing off a group of people, who aren't afraid to speak their minds and have a "brand" to protect, is the best way to market a product.

Give 'em hell, Marines.


----------



## pardus (Aug 18, 2015)

Fuck Oris.


----------



## poison (Aug 19, 2015)

I can post about this on watchuseek, if you guys want to make a mess.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Aug 19, 2015)

I think that "cleared hot" is an understatement at this point.  Make it rain.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 19, 2015)

@Teufel , Oris responded with "this"


----------



## JWoody (Aug 19, 2015)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @Teufel , Oris responded with "this"
> 
> View attachment 13864


 Classic


----------



## poison (Aug 19, 2015)

Ranger Psych said:


> I think that "cleared hot" is an understatement at this point.  Make it rain.



Ok, I'll do it today. Should I link to this thread?


----------



## AWP (Aug 19, 2015)

poison said:


> Ok, I'll do it today. Should I link to this thread?



Unless the other Admins say differently: No.


----------



## poison (Aug 19, 2015)

Copy.


----------



## poison (Aug 19, 2015)

Oris Force Recon GMT: taking advantage of Marines

Get some. That work for you guys? Anything you want added?


----------



## poison (Aug 19, 2015)

Force Recon GMT first impressions! (diving w/ ABlogtoWatch + Oris in Grand Ca...

A current review.


----------



## poison (Aug 19, 2015)

I went ahead and tweeted a link to the watchuseek thread @oriswatches. Given that wus is the largest watch site on the Web, and this is just before a Sept launch, I think they'll pay attention. Also, someone who is attending the launch of that watch said they will ask them in person.

Can one of you make sure the link goes to the thread, not just the general forum? My phone is weird.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for the assist!


----------



## poison (Aug 19, 2015)

Sure. I posted a link on the fb just now, go give it some weight with a like, or post a comment!


----------



## poison (Aug 20, 2015)

Dear Nate,We take greatly to heart the comments you made about this partnership. This
watch was developed in conjunction with and tested by 4th Force Recon
Company Marines. Through this partnership, we received a license to use the
Force Recon name for this watch from HQMC and the licensing fees we paid go
directly to the HQMC Trademark Office and from there flow to MCCS. Given
your feedback and that of others, we have also reached out to the Force
Reconnaissance foundation to see how we can help. Please understand that
this partnership was conceived with genuine intention with Force Recon Marines and was not an attempt to just use the Force Recon name without permission or purpose. We hope that all in the Force Recon community will support this project after understanding how it truly came about.


----------



## poison (Aug 20, 2015)

How would you like me to respond?


----------



## pardus (Aug 20, 2015)

I would like to see a response from the Recon foundation and further from that what Oris actually does for them.
This sounds to me like "Look see I'm doing something good now, can you take my word for it and play nice online before we start loosing sales?""


----------



## poison (Aug 20, 2015)

I agree, but on the other hand*, it sounds like they followed the appropriate channels. Maybe the HQMC sold the Force guys cheap, or is simply taking the money without passing it on?

*let me get my flame suit on


----------



## Teufel (Aug 21, 2015)

They reached back to me and it's all good now.  Looks like they are coming to the table and will do right by our community.  Thanks for the help!


----------



## poison (Aug 21, 2015)

Good stuff. Looking at it from their perspective, I doubt they meant ill. If I was Swiss, I wouldn'tkknow fuck all about the system here. I would contact the usmc and do what they said. If they said do x, and you can use y, that's what I would do, not come up with some alternative to do instead. The HQMC said if they donate to the MCCS they can use the name, so they did.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 21, 2015)

I agree.  They are onboard now and working hand and hand with us to make sure everything is on the level


----------



## Grunt (Aug 21, 2015)

Outstanding job, Sir!


----------



## 8654Maine (Aug 21, 2015)

I think it was my letter that did the trick.

I hope they do right thing.


----------



## The Hate Ape (Aug 21, 2015)

Good work Sir.

Looking at the watch, it's pretty easy on the eyes and appears at least slightly functional. Personally though, I wouldn't wear it for the emblem alone - I feel it gives the wrong impression regardless of the intentions but those are _my_ feelings.

At minimum - it serves more purpose than a Raider badge/device. It'd be pretty cool if Oris could send a shipment over to you guys or make it a "welcome to the gun club" thing (similar to the rolex submarine of the old Richard Marcinko era?)

Most of all I'm glad they've made the situation right with the community.


R/


H/A


----------



## Teufel (Aug 22, 2015)

The Hate Ape said:


> Good work Sir.
> 
> Looking at the watch, it's pretty easy on the eyes and appears at least slightly functional. Personally though, I wouldn't wear it for the emblem alone - I feel it gives the wrong impression regardless of the intentions but those are _my_ feelings.
> 
> ...



Turns out they did a small batch for 4th Force and sold it to them for a "special price".  Oris in turn gets to sell the watch that they developed for 4th Force to everyone as a Force Recon watch (after getting the Marine Corps license).  Oris said they are willing to do the same thing for any Force Recon Company or Recon Battalion.  They can't give any Marines free watches for legal reasons.  The DOD has very specific rules about accepting gifts.  They don't want it to appear to be a bribe or a pay off that influences vendor selection etc.


----------



## poison (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice, Oris. Now I want one (an oris, not the Force Recon). Sounds like good people over there, and a great response in a timely manner.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 28, 2015)

Market the watch as a $20 watch to the Recon Community. Problem solved about the gift regulations. 
Joking. 


Working in contracting now, it's amazing to hear some of the stories from the more seasoned crowd here about Christmas time. Contractors/vendors would pallets of booze, I'm not talking Old Crow, but Crown Royal type gifts for everyone.


----------



## ritterk (Aug 28, 2015)

@Teufel I spoke with one of the guys who was wearing one of the watches, and according to him there was no special price given to them for the watch;  after they wore it, they had to return it.  Additionally, there were only 3 Marines testing the watch and 1/3 of the testers said the whole thing was a joke.


----------



## Teufel (Aug 28, 2015)

ritterk said:


> @Teufel I spoke with one of the guys who was wearing one of the watches, and according to him there was no special price given to them for the watch;  after they wore it, they had to return it.  Additionally, there were only 3 Marines testing the watch and 1/3 of the testers said the whole thing was a joke.



I talked to the CEO.  Someone at the unit got special pricing on the watch.  Not necessarily the testers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 22, 2021)

Sir,

At the end of the day were you satisfied with Oris’s eventual response?
@Teufel


----------



## BloodStripe (Jan 22, 2021)

Curious what Oris paid HQMC to use the Recon name and to be "the official watch." In the past the Marine Corps has been very touchy feeley on their likeliness, to include telling Marines they cant use an EGA on businesses they've created.


----------



## Teufel (Jan 22, 2021)

BloodStripe said:


> Curious what Oris paid HQMC to use the Recon name and to be "the official watch." In the past the Marine Corps has been very touchy feeley on their likeliness, to include telling Marines they cant use an EGA on businesses they've created.


They definitely paid HQMC for the logo. I don't know what that cost them but I'm sure it wasn't cheap. I think 4th Force is more at fault than Oris here. They should have suggested they donate money to some recon charities instead of settling for heavily discounted watches. This also touches on a reservist vs active duty nerve as well. I don't think one of the active duty units would have approached this the same way. They would have at least opened up this special deal to the rest of the recon units instead of hoarding it at one company.


----------

